# سلسلة كيف أتوب -2- معنى التوبة في العهدين



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الثاني
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر
ثانياً: معنى التوبــــــــــــة في العهدين
*للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا**
*​ 



 *[2] معنى التوبة في الكتاب المقدس*
  التوبة لها عدة معاني من أهمها:


   (1) تغيير العقل والفكر
   (2) الشعور بالندم والتأسف على الزمن الضائع في حياة الفساد، لأن هنا أدرك الإنسان ضياع حياته
   (3) التحول في الاتجاه والطريق، التحول عن الخطية بعيداً والعودة إلى الله ومن ثمَّ بداية التغيير الأخلاقي حسب وصية الله
   والمعنى الأخير هو المشهور والهام في الكتاب المقدس، وهذا المعنى له شقين، سلبي وإيجابي:


 *الجانب السلبي* = البُعد عن الخطية وعناد القلب ضد التوبة، وعدم الاستمرار في الخطية


 *الجانب الإيجابي* = العودة والرجوع لله الحي، والبدء في حياة جديدة بنعمة الله تظهر ثمارها في التغيير الملحوظ في الأخلاق والتعلق بالله والحياة بالوصية، وهذا الجانب يظهر في حياة الابن الضال


 *أولاً – التوبة في العهد القديم:*
   نلاحظ أن التعبير الشائع في العهد القديم عن التوبة هو: 
   1 – [ العودة أو الرجوع ]، ففي توبيخ إرميا النبي لحماقة شعب الله يقول: [ هل يسقطون ولا يقومون أو يرتد احد ولا يرجع ] (إرميا 8: 4)
   2 – يوجد تعبير آخر أقل شيوعاً وهو: [ يندم ويتوب ] 
   واستقر الفهم في المعنيان في (1، 2) على العودة إلى الله والتحوِّل إليه، بعد تغيير في الفكر الذي ترسخ فيه ضرورة العودة لله لأجل الخلاص والحياة وأن الشرّ لا ينفع لأنه يدمر النفس، وهذا يأتي عادة بعد خبرة حياة الشرّ والشعور بعدم منفعته لأنه الشر بطبيعته مُدمر لملكات النفس على كل وجه...
   فإسرائيل مدين بطاعة الله لأنه هو حياته، لأنه شعبه الخاص الذي أحبهم ويحملهم ويقودهم حسب قصده كأحباء أخصاء له، لذلك يقع في الدينونة في حالة العصيان وتنكيث العهد، ويُمكنهم إرضاء الله بالندم والتأسف على ما فعلوا ومن ثمَّ الرجوع إليه بالتوبة والاعتراف بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم، وتوجد أيام للتوبة في إسرائيل لكافة جموع الشعب نجد ملامحها في نحميا 9: [ وفي اليوم الرابع والعشرين من هذا الشهر اجتمع بنو إسرائيل بالصوم وعليهم مسوح وتراب، وانفصل نسل إسرائيل من جميع بني الغرباء، ووقفوا واعترفوا بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم،  وأقاموا في مكانهم وقرأوا في سفر شريعة الرب إلههم رُبع النهار وفي الرُبع الآخر كانوا يحمدون ويسجدون للرب الههم... وصرخوا بصوت عظيم إلى الرب إلههم ] (نحميا 9: 1 – 3)
   ونجد هنا علامات التوبة واضحة *من الناحية العملية على المستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش*:


 (1) الصوم 
   (2) لبس المسوح ووضع التراب على الرأس كعلامة الندم الشديد لحد النواح مثل النواح الشديد على الميت 
   (3) الانفصال – الانعزال – عن الغرباء وكل من هو غريب عن الله
   (4) الوقوف أمام الله بكل تقوى وخشوع
   (5) الاعتراف بالخطية 
   (6) قراءة شريعة الرب
   (7) الصلاة والحمد والسجود للرب
   وهذه كلها لا يخرج عنها العهد القديم في كل حركات التوبة الحقيقية لشعب إسرائيل..
   ولو كملنا في هذا السفر ورأينا الصلاة بعد ذلك، فسنجد أن هذه الصلاة مثال الصلوات التي تخص التوبة وفيها تذكُّر مراحم الرب لإسرائيل وعمله معهم، ثم التضرع للرب لأجل الرحمة والنجاة، ثم الميثاق وقطع العهد مع الله بتقديم توبة صادقة مع التعهد بالتزام بنودها وصدق الأمانة لله...
   ونجد أيضاً هذا ظاهر في باقي الأسفار فيقول إشعياء النبي عن مراحم الله: 


   [ وقد قال حقاً أنهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون فصار لهم مُخلصاً، في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة ] (إشعياء 63: 8و 9)


   ثم طلب الرحمة والنجاة: [ ألأجل هذه تتجلد يا رب أتسكت وتذلنا كل الذل ] (إشعياء 64: 12)
   ثم نجد عاموس يُعبِّر عن رفض الرب للعبادة الشكلية الكاذبة ليُطالب بالتوبة الصادقة، لأن التوبة الحقيقية تخرج الإنسان من شكل العبادة إلى جوهرها كروح وحياة لتدخل في حيز التطبيق العملي على مستوى الخبرة والشركة مع الله الحي والقديسين، فيقول: 


   [ بغضت، كرهت أعيادكم، ولست ألتذ باعتكافاتكم، إذا قدمتم لي محرقاتكم وتقدماتكم لا أرتضي، وذبائح السلامة من مسمناتكم لا ألتفت إليها، أبعد عني ضجة أغانيك (الروحية)، ونغمة ربابك لا أسمع، وليُجر الحق كالمياه والبرّ كنهرٍ دائم ] (عاموس 5: 21 – 24)
   ونجد في العهد القديم أنه يركز على وعد التوبة من نوع جديد ثابت، لأن كل ما حدث لشعب إسرائيل قديماً انهم لم يثبتوا في عهد التوبة مهما كان صدقهم، وذلك لأنهم لم يتغيروا ويدخلوا في سرّ الحياة الجديدة، لذلك العهد القديم ركز على وعد التجديد، تجديد الحياة.


   + فالتوبة هي تجديد الحياة التي تتطلب قلباً جديداً وروحاً جديدة، فنرى حزقيال يحث الشعب على التوبة فيقول لهم بلسان الله على فمه: [ اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم التي عصيتم بها واعملوا لأنفسكم قلباً جديداً وروحاً جديدة، فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل. لأني لا أُسرّ بموت من يموت يقول السيد الرب فارجعوا واحيوا ] (حزقيال 18: 31)
   ولنلاحظ هنا عجز الشعب في تتميم هذا، لأن حزقيال يتكلم بروح النبوة، والله بهذا يكشف للشعب أنه لن يستطيع أن يعمل لنفسه قلب جديد ولا روح جديدة، وحدث فعلاً أن الشعب عاد لله كثيراً ولكنه سرعان ما يرتد مرة أخرى ويتعوج طريقة، وعادة نجد الرجوع لفترات قصيرة جداً ومحدودة، والبعد طويل للغاية لفترات قد تجتاز السنوات الطويلة والتي قد تعبر على أجيال، وهذا يوضح عجز الإنسانية الواقعة تحت سلطان الموت، لذلك نجد أن حتى داود النبي والملك الذي وجد الله قلبه صالح، يصرخ قائلاً: [ قلباً نقياً أخلق في يا الله، وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي ] (مزمور 51: 10)

   + ونجد أن الأسفار تُعلن أن التوبة الحقيقية الفاعلة في قلب الإنسان لن تأتي إلا نتيجة الفداء الإلهي حسب الوعد الأول الذي ظهر فور سقوط آدم (نسل المرأة يسحق راس الحية)، لذلك يقول إشعياء النبي بروح النبوة عن المواعيد لإسرائيل: [ قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك. أرجع إليَّ لأني فديتك ] (إشعياء 44: 22)
   ويقول إرميا النبي: [ بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتي في *داخلهم* وأكتبها على *قلوبهم*، وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (إرميا 31: 33)
   ويقول حزقيال: [ *وأعطيهم قلباً جديداً* وأجعل في داخلهم *روحاً جديداً*، وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمهم وأعطيهم قلب لحم ] (حزقيال 21: 19)


 *ثانياً – التوبة في العهد الجديد:*
   نجد أن أول افتتاحية للعهد الجديد هو نداء التوبة، لا من ناحية الفكر بل من الناحية العملية على مستوى واقع الإنسانية المتعبة التي تصرخ بصمت وأنين قلبي خاص من الألم الموجع الذي لتسلط الخطية بالموت، لذلك نجد يوحنا المعمدان يستمر في إعلان متطلبات التوبة لتهيئة القلوب لتتميم الوعد وظهور الحياة الجديدة في حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، الذي وحده من اجتاز الموت ليكسر شوكة الخطية ويبيد سلطان الموت ويهدم قوة المُعاند أي إبليس ليفلت الكل من يده ولا يكون له سلطان على أحد إلا من يسلمه نفسه بإرادته الواعية ولا يُريد أن يدخل في سر عتق المسيح الرب...
   لذلك نجد نداء القديس يوحنا المعمدان نداء من نوع خاص يُظهر فيه متطلبات التوبة في بداية العهد الجديد لذلك يقول: [ فاصنعوا *ثماراً* تليق بالتوبة، ولا تفتكروا (تتحججوا) أن تقولوا لنا إبراهيم أباً، لأني أقول لكم أن الله قادر أن يُقيم من هذه الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهيم. والآن وُضِعت الفأس على أصل الشجرة، فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثماراً جيدة تُقطع وتُلقى في النار ] ( متى 3: 8 – 10)

   ولو ركزنا في كلام القديس يوحنا المعمدان فأننا نُلاحظ أنه يُوجه الناس للتوبة الحقيقية على مستوى الواقع العملي لا النظري، وينفي كل حجة تُقال من جهة الافتخار بالانتساب لله عن طريق إبراهيم أب الآباء الذي حُسِب إيمانه براً، وهذا ما نفعله على المستوى الشخصي أحياناً بظني إني أحيا مع الله ولا حاجة لي للتوبة لأني ابناً لله كمسيحي والله قبلني ويقبلني في أي وقت وساعة، وذلك لأني آمنت به وأحيا معه، مع إنني أحتاج لأن أتوب وأتغير باستمرار ويظهر هذا كثمر في حياتي الشخصية عملياً وليس مجرد كلمات تُقال وألفاظ يُنطق بها معتمداً على لطف الله وطول أناته وأعمل ما شئت أنا:


   [ أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لُطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة ] (رومية 2: 4)


   [ فهوذا لطف الله وصرامته، أما الصرامة فعلى الذين سقطوا، وأما اللطف فلك أن ثبت في اللطف، وإلا فأنت أيضاً ستُقطع ] (رومية 11: 22)
   والقديس بولس استلهم هذا الوضع وأظهر فضيحة قلب الإنسان الذي يتكل على أشياء في مضمونها رائع ولكن في جوهرها هروب من واقع الحياة حسب الحق الذي أعلنه الله الحي لنا لكي نواجه أنفسنا فنعود إليه تائبين بصدق، فنجده يقول في رسالة رومية:


   [ هوذا أنت تُسمى يهودياً وتتكل على الناموس وتفتخر بالله. وتعرف مشيئته وتُميز الأمور المتخالفة مُتعلماً من الناموس. وتثق أنك قائد للعميان ونور للذين في الظلمة. ومهذب للأغبياء ومُعلم للأطفال ولك صورة العلم والحق في الناموس. فأنت إذاً الذي تُعلِّم غيرك ألست تُعلِّم نفسك، الذي تكرز أن لا يُسرق أتسرق. الذي تقول أن لا يُزنى أتزني، الذي تستكره الأوثان أتسرق الهياكل. الذي تفتخر بالناموس أبتعدي الناموس تُهين الله. لأن اسم الله يُجدف عليه بسببكم بين الأمم كما هو مكتوب. فأن الختان ينفع أن عملت بالناموس ولكن أن كنت متعدياً الناموس فقد صار ختانك غُرلة. إذاً أن كان الأغرل (الأممي البعيد عن الله ولا يعرف الناموس والمواعيد) يحفظ أحكام الناموس أفما تحسب غرلته ختاناً. وتكون الغرلة التي من الطبيعة وهي تُكمل الناموس تدينك أنت الذي في الكتاب والختان تتعدى الناموس. لأن اليهودي (والمسيحي) في الظاهر ليس هو يهودياً (أو مسيحياً) ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختاناً. بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله ] (رومية 2: 17 – 29)
   عموماً هذه هي قاعدة مواجهة النفس مع كلمة الله التي تكشف أعماق الضمير وخفايا القلب الغير ظاهره، ليعرف الإنسان نفسه ويكتشف عورة حياته لكي يرجع لله ليُشفى، وهذه هي التوبة بمعناها البسيط في العهد الجديد، لذلك نجد أنها تأخذ معناها القوي البسيط العميق بنطق ربنا يسوع المسيح، الله الذي أظهر قوتها بإعلانه الخاص وظهوره في الجسد قائلاً: [ قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل ] (مرقس 1: 15)

   وقد شرح الرب بنفسه معنى التوبة لكي نفهم أصولها حسب قصده هو لا حسب معرفتنا وفلسفتنا الشخصية، لأنه وضح أن التوبة ليست مجرد أن يكف الإنسان عن الخطية ويُصبح إنسان ذو أخلاق في المجتمع وحياة التوبة بالنسبة له حياة خارجية أمام الناس، لكنه أظهر أن التوبة ضرورية للحياة فيه لذلك تتضمن الشخص بكامله، أي داخله وخارجه معاً، لأن التوبة تمس العقل أولاً لتغيير الفكر ليعي الإنسان ويُدرك أنه يحتاج أن يدخل في سرّ التوبة، ثم بعد ذلك تنزل لقلبه فيتغير داخلياً ثم تثمر فيه ثمراً جيداً يظهر أمام الجميع فيكون المدح لله الذي عمل فيه ووضع سره الخاص في داخله، لذلك يقول الرب يسوع: [ اجعلوا الشجرة جيدة وثمارها جيداً... لأن من الثمر تُعرف الشجرة ] (متى 12: 33)، لأن يا إخوتي أن كان الغرس جيد، والبذرة صحيحة جيدة، فأنها تُخرج شجرة أن تم رعايتها رعاية صالحة فأن ثمرها يعبر عن جودتها...

    ولذلك نجد أن الرب يعود ويوضح ويؤكد على الداخل لذلك يقول: [ نقِ أولاً داخل الكأس والصفحة لكي يكون خارجها أيضاً نقياً ] (متى 23: 26)، لذلك علينا أن نحذر من أن نهتم بالخارج فقط وننسى الداخل، لأن الأصل في الداخل وليس بالخارج، لأن الخارج يُعبر عن الداخل، وأن غيرنا الخارج ليُصبح جميلاً أمام الناس وتركنا الداخل، فأننا نخدع أنفسنا ونغشها، لأنه ماذا ينتفع إنسان من أن يُطلي بيته من الخارج ويضع له كل زينة مع زروع وأزهار رائعة يسقيها ويعتني بها، حتى أن كل من يمر به يمدحه ويحسده على بيته، مع أنه أهمل داخل البيت حتى أنه امتلئ من كل قذارة ووسخ وسكنته الحشرات الضارة، وفاحت فيه كل رائحة نتنة حتى أن كل من يدخله يصاب بالاختناق والأعياء، وبكونه تعود وعاش في هذا الجو الموبوء فأنه لا يشعر بمدى الأمراض التي اصابته من جراء هذا العفن الذي ملأ بيته من الداخل... وهكذا كل من يهتم بشكله أمام الناس وينسى داخله يُصبح مريضاً بكل مرض ولا يشعر بمدى مرضة بل وقد يفتخر بعمله الظاهر الممدوح من الناس مع أنه مملوء من كل خراب وفي دمار نفسي وقلبي ومنطرح عن الله بعيداً جداً...
   وهذا يحتاج إلى أن يُسرع ليستفيق طالباً العناية الإلهية الفائقة التي للطبيب الأعظم شخص ربنا يسوع حتى تُشفى نفسه ويأتيه مسرعاً ليطرد من بيته كل الوحوش الضارة أي الخطية التي فتكت بنفسه وشوهت داخله ويعيده مثل ولد في البراءة وبساطة القلب النقي: [ إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات ] (متى 18: 3)


   + عموماً إن كان الأنبياء قد علَّموا بأن التوبة هي نوال الخاطئ قلباً جديداً وروحاً جديداً، نجد أن العنصر الجديد والهام في بشارة الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد، هي أن التوبة في عمق معناها اللاهوتي [ أي القلب الجديد والروح الجديد ] ليست في قدرة الإنسان ولا صناعته، بل هي الإيمان والثقة الشديدة في محبة الله الذي وحده قادر أن يُقيم الموتى من بُقعة العظام الجافة، وهذا ما نجده في حزقيال مكتوباً بروح النبوة عن عمل الله في العهد الجديد الذي فيه يُقيم الإنسان من موت الخطية الذي دمر كل ملكات نفسه حتى صار مثل العظام النخرة في قبور الموت الذي تحللت فيها الأجساد ولم يعد في مقدور أحد أن يقيمها قط. (رجاء قراءة حزقيال 37: 1 – 14 وذلك للضرورة)
   ونرى أن الرب يسوع قد أعلن أن هذا الزمان الذي يقيم فيه الإنسان من تحت سلطان الموت والفساد، قد أتى الآن [ قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله، فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل ] (مرقس 1: 15)​   والإيمان على هذا المستوى هو عبارة عن تحول من الفساد لعدم الفساد، من الموت للحياة، لأن التوبة في مفهومها الأصيل، هي عبارة عن تغيير في الفكر، بإحلال فكر محل فكر أي بالمعنى الرسولي: [ أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح ]، وايضاً هي تحول في الاتجاه، من اليسار إلى اليمين أي من الموت للحياة، ومن الدينونة للبرّ، وبالمعنى الكتابي هو هتاف فرحة قلب انتقل من الموت للحياة بالإيمان الحي [ أين شكوتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ]، وفي النهاية هذا كله يظهر في تغيير سلوك الإنسان كُلياً بناء على الإيمان الجديد الحي الذي اقتناه بالسرّ في قلبه كهبة نعمة ومنحة من الله، مبني على أساس استنارة الذهن، أدى إلى علاقة صحيحة مع الله الحي.

_________________________

 وفي الجزء القادم سنتحدث عن
ثالثاً: دعوة التوبــــــــــة ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 مايو 2013)

(1) الصوم 
   (2) لبس المسوح ووضع التراب على الرأس كعلامة الندم الشديد لحد النواح مثل النواح الشديد على الميت 
   (3) الانفصال – الانعزال – عن الغرباء وكل من هو غريب عن الله
   (4) الوقوف أمام الله بكل تقوى وخشوع
   (5) الاعتراف بالخطية 
   (6) قراءة شريعة الرب
   (7) الصلاة والحمد والسجود للرب
موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
شكرا لحضرتك ع تعب محبتك معانا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مايو 2013)

وقد شرح الرب بنفسه  معنى التوبة لكي نفهم أصولها حسب قصده هو لا حسب معرفتنا وفلسفتنا الشخصية،  لأنه وضح أن التوبة ليست مجرد أن يكف الإنسان عن الخطية ويُصبح إنسان ذو  أخلاق في المجتمع وحياة التوبة بالنسبة له حياة خارجية أمام الناس، لكنه  أظهر أن التوبة ضرورية للحياة فيه لذلك تتضمن الشخص بكامله، أي داخله  وخارجه معاً، لأن التوبة تمس العقل أولاً لتغيير الفكر ليعي الإنسان ويُدرك  أنه يحتاج أن يدخل في سرّ التوبة، ثم بعد ذلك تنزل لقلبه فيتغير داخلياً  ثم تثمر فيه ثمراً جيداً يظهر أمام الجميع فيكون المدح لله الذي عمل فيه  ووضع سره الخاص في داخله، لذلك يقول الرب يسوع: [ اجعلوا الشجرة جيدة  وثمارها جيداً... لأن من الثمر تُعرف الشجرة ] (متى 12: 33)، لأن يا إخوتي  أن كان الغرس جيد، والبذرة صحيحة جيدة، فأنها تُخرج شجرة أن تم رعايتها  رعاية صالحة فأن ثمرها يعبر عن جودتها...
......................................................

جمييييييييييييييل جدااا
استاذي عجباني اووي سلسله كيف اتوب ومتابعه علطول
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك الرائعه
ويحافظ عليك

​


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي قادر أن يهبنا قوة حياة التوبة لنحيا بها لتكون نبراساً لحياتنا كلنا
كونوا معاً معافين في قوة حياة التوبة فرح القلب المنكسر وشفاء القلب المعتل
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع بيعلمنا ازاى تكون التوبه الحقيقيه والمقبوله عند ربنا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيز وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
​


----------

